# Ahhhhhhhhhhh!



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Posting this again as I really needed them today! With everyone gone camping (including the dogs!) and leaving me all alone in the house I've been knitting more than I usually have time for - oh I know what you all are thinking -"poor mo, all alone!" NOT!   

http://knitfreedom.com/being-a-knitter/top-5-stretches-for-knitting-pain-relief


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

I love my time alone when its just me and the princess dog .. LOL Then I can cook whenever, sleep whenever, clean and it stays clean !LOL


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Cassews said:


> I love my time alone when its just me and the princess dog .. LOL Then I can cook whenever, sleep whenever, clean and it stays clean !LOL


I did that once! While they were all gone (my son and his 2 boys ages 8 and 12) I spent the weekend cleaning the house top to bottom - only to have them come home with their dirty shoes and boots, dirty clothes, camping gear, etc. It took about 10 minutes to wipe out much of my hard work! Now I just relax and knit and let them do the clean up when they get back!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I agree, alone time is not lonely time. It's a great time to do what ever you wish!!!! I usually knit!! with a nice glass of wine!!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Let me tell you, I LOVE being alone. It means that I do not have anyone that I have to do anything for. My sister lives alone and would not have it any other way. We both like being alone.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I also enjoy my time alone! Precious commodity!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Posting this again as I really needed them today! With everyone gone camping (including the dogs!) and leaving me all alone in the house I've been knitting more than I usually have time for - oh I know what you all are thinking -"poor mo, all alone!" NOT!
> 
> http://knitfreedom.com/being-a-knitter/top-5-stretches-for-knitting-pain-relief


Interesting. I wonder if it will work for carpal tunnel? I do the exercises every day that are specifically for carpal tunnel.
They help somewhat.


----------



## eileenprn (May 14, 2012)

thank you for the stretches, my hands feels better with just a practice run!


----------



## Meg-a-roo (Mar 19, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I also enjoy my time alone! Precious commodity!


Oh yes, that is the best of times. :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thx for exercises.


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

I too love being alone, nice music my knitting and yes a glass of wine oops forgot to YO must be the wine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the stretches! Those will come in very handy, and will be shared on Thurs. at my knitting group!

Enjoy your time. I love it when we camp by ourselves, and can get DH to stay in camp. He likes to go for drives and see what there is to see. I enjoy that too, but want some down time too.


----------



## CARMEEN (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you!! This is wonderful. I have already tried it and I love it! My poor right elbow is hurting so bad these days from the exercise on my new knitting machine, This exercise has Helped so much. I LOVE you and ALL KPers.


----------

